# Mad woman gets her puppies out...



## marcusgilbert (Jan 22, 2007)




----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

My eyes my eyes it burns please make her stop [smiley=freak.gif]


----------



## J55TTC (Apr 25, 2005)

Yet another occasion where I need a vomit emoticon


----------



## mac's TT (May 13, 2006)

[smiley=sick2.gif] Note to self. Don't eat at PC


----------



## JohnDonovan (Jul 13, 2005)

that is just hilarious!!!!!!! :lol: :lol: :lol:

I know none of us needed to see quite that much of her - but it didn't stop me almost falling off my chair laughing! Gave the camera crew a good pub story I'm sure!


----------



## AidenL (Nov 29, 2006)

[smiley=help.gif] [smiley=end.gif] [smiley=stop.gif]


----------



## conlechi (May 6, 2006)

Minging woman [smiley=help.gif] , funny though :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## wicked (Jan 25, 2007)

oh dear......


----------



## CH_Peter (May 16, 2002)

J55TTC said:


> Yet another occasion where I need a vomit emoticon


----------



## R6B TT (Feb 25, 2003)

Maybe people like that are why Leg wants to move to Canada :lol:


----------



## John C (Jul 5, 2002)

Cameraman's laughter is fantastic!


----------



## Chester2000 (Mar 28, 2007)

runaway !!


----------

